# Gift exchange gifts for woodturning group



## CWS (Dec 19, 2016)

A spalted dyed stabilized sycamore ice cream scoop and a spalted dyed stabilized veggie peeler.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice!

Why didn't we do that here this year? I had just joined when it was done last year so I didn't participate, but I really regretted it when I saw all of the amazing things that got sent back and forth. I was really looking forward to it this year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice!
> 
> Why didn't we do that here this year. I had just joined when it was done last year so I didn't participate, but I really regretted it when I saw all of the amazing things that got sent back and forth. I was really looking forward to it this year.


I blame @DKMD and anyone named Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice Curt. I really like your spalted sycamore.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice!
> 
> Why didn't we do that here this year? I had just joined when it was done last year so I didn't participate, but I really regretted it when I saw all of the amazing things that got sent back and forth. I was really looking forward to it this year.



I forgot all about the swap until you mentioned it... Feel bad because I got an awesome gift and I think I also ran it. Lol. 

Why didn't you say something sooner?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I blame @DKMD and anyone named Tony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Why didn't we do that here this year?





Don Ratcliff said:


> I blame @DKMD and anyone named Tony.



We didn't do it because nobody wanted to deal with the Hawaiian...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 20, 2016)

DKMD said:


> We didn't do it because nobody wanted to deal with the Hawaiian...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Coulda sent him a box of Stabilized Road Apples!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Coulda sent him a box of Stabilized Road Apples!!



The funny part is that citified Islander won't know what those are! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 20, 2016)

CWS said:


> A spalted dyed stabilized sycamore ice cream scoop and a spalted dyed stabilized veggie peeler.View attachment 118893


Here is the gift I received at the exchange today. A six sided box with chip carved design on each sode and the top.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> The funny part is that citified Islander won't know what those are! Tony




He's probably gonna tell us it was a really cool album by a Canadian Band - The Tragically Hip, circa 1991.

Shouldn't have Googled it, now I gotta order the album! Pretty decent tunes!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> He's probably gonna tell us it was a really cool album by a Canadian Band - The Tragically Hip, circa 1991.
> 
> Shouldn't have Googled it, now I gotta order the album! Pretty decent tunes!!



Pretty good music! If you like that, look up Cross Canadian Ragweed, really good tunes. Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> The funny part is that citified Islander won't know what those are! Tony


Horse pucky! I know what a road apple is. I live in city's for the work, I grow'd up a redneck. Hayfork cali was home. For fun Google Earth "trinity pines ca" zoom in on the fields for a laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn wannabe redneck... Ain't nothin but houses and mountains there, and he wants us to zoom in on a field. Trinity Pines, CA don't compute, I wind up with some investment property thing; Hayfork does though.

Google Benton, FL one time and try to find anything other than a tree to zoom in on! Grew up here, moved back here.

Google Turtle Lake, ND then tell me about fields. Spent 25 years out there! Another 14 back and forth seasonally. 

Not to take anything away from California either, I know they got fields, just not so much up there where you're pointing. Was out there in the San Joaquin Valley and damned if that ain't more desolate than ND honestly.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Pretty good music! If you like that, look up Cross Canadian Ragweed, really good tunes. Tony



I've got 1 or 2 of their albums!

If you chase that to You Tube, they have the whole album there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2016)

@rocky1 what gives  Florida to North Dakota kinda two extremes. 

BTW the only reason Kali has any fields is because they burnt up their forests.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 what gives  Florida to North Dakota kinda two extremes.
> 
> BTW the only reason Kali has any fields is because they burnt up their forests.




Bee business Lou... Moved back and forth with the bees for a couple years back in the mid '70s, did a tour in the Air Force after High School. Went back to moving back and forth in the bee business for 3 - 4 years. Met a gal out there in ND, fell in love, and married her. Her family was very close, she wouldn't move back and forth, so I moved up there and stayed. She changed, I didn't, and after 20 years I moved on. Started moving back and forth with the bees again, in '05. Ran into a gal back here in Florida that I grew up with, back in '07 - '08, found we had a lot in common, she had a crush on me back when I and her sister were sweet on one another in middle school; been together since; February 14 we'll have been married for 5 years.

Small town life in North Dakota isn't so bad. Winters are interesting, found them to be a bit challenging at times. You just put on more clothes and go do it. Everyone out there thought I was crazy as hell, they weren't all sure I truly was from Florida. I'd bundle up and go spend hours blowing/pushing snow. Never much got into the snowmobiling routine, but I did spend a lot of time hunting and ice fishing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2016)

Spent a year and a half at Grand Forks...that was good enough for me. Thanks to the gov't got to travel all over the state.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

First year or two is the worst, then you acquire WINTER clothes, and it gets better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> First year or two is the worst, then you acquire WINTER clothes, and it gets better.



You mean like cargo shorts since they're a little thicker???


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Like Artic lined Carhartts, Pac Boots, dress coats with lots of little pockets for sneaking half pints of snaps in to the football games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 24, 2016)

I was in ND for a year one weekend. That was plenty for me. Left about an hour ahead of a blizzard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

